# Mineral feeders - I need some ideas please!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a great mineral feeder in a general area that everyone in the main pen can get too.

BUT, we are starting to wean, and I really really need a home made mineral feeder idea, or just an inexpensive idea to use for mineral feeders for the kids, and also in the stall with our pregnant doe/for future kidding does too.
I have gotten away with just using a regular bucket in the past, but so much gets wasted, and I now need that bucket for feed for another doe.
I make sure everyone gets some mineral through the day, but I want something I can leave with them


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Coffee can.... half a bucket.... bottom of a vinager jug... Man, that is all I can think of.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I take those plastic coffee cans and screw them to the wall using hex screws through a block of wood at the back of the can. I place the handle part at the bottom. There is still waste, but at least they can't step in it. I'll take a pic later if you are interested, Candice.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I screwed a couple of those plastic containers to the wall from the pre-packaged lunch meat. They have a couple out in their pen too that I put the covers back on if the weather gets bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

gallon size milk carton or water cartons....use the handle to secure them cut a whole in front so babies can get their head in...Like the coffee can idea too .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There was someone on here that made mineral feeders out of old plastic jugs. Even had pictures. If you do a search, you should be able to find them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I'll see if I can use milk jugs, or check and see what strong/sturdy type of containers we have sitting around! We don't drink coffee, but I'm sure I could get some coffee plastic containers somewhere if all else fails! We do have milk & juice in jugs and some Sunny D, etc. so maybe I can use something from those.

Right now I just sprinkle a little mineral/baking soda in the pregnant does feeder after she finishes her grain <she won't go into the barn where the mineral feeder is at when I turn her out during the day>. 
I have a small fence feeder in the weanlings stall, but they knock it over or put their feet in it, so it doesn't last long with them.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got several mineral feeders made out of 4" PVC pipe, one wye and two caps (one for the bottom and one for the top). You just take the PVC, cut a small piece to go in the bottom of the wye, long enough to go all the way in the wye on one side and all the way in the lid on the other, then have a piece on the top of the wye, however long you want it. Glue the wye to both pieces of PVC. We glued the bottom cap just so it wouldn't come out on its own, but you can leave it un glued so you can empty it without having tip it over. The only problem with these is there is the space in the bottom that they never get to, I usually just take some older mineral to fill in the space, but I have heard of people using empty peanut butter jars, or whatever will fit in there to fill in the space to all of the minerals you dump in are accessible.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I put DE in that space. It helps draw the moisure out of the mineral.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I put DE in that space. It helps draw the moisure out of the mineral.


DE?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

De=diatomaceous earth...feed grade, not the swimming piol filter kind


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

You can use occur pipe capped on the top and with a 45 or 90 on the bottom. I will try to find a picture to show you! We are making a few this week since kidding will start around here in a few weeks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mines a double 45*


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a picture!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Mines a double 45*


Can you put minerals in one side and baking soda on the other??


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I put DE in that space. It helps draw the moisure out of the mineral.


Ohhhh, great idea!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

seren said:


> Can you put minerals in one side and baking soda on the other??


 No. it's still just one pipe. Just makes it so 2 goats can use it at once.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

goathiker said:


> No. it's still just one pipe. Just makes it so 2 goats can use it at once.


Great idea!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

What diameter pipe did you use?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's 4 inch ABM. The ABM doesn't sweat as bad as PCV. We're all about moisture over here.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

goathiker said:


> It's 4 inch ABM. The ABM doesn't sweat as bad as PCV. We're all about moisture over here.


We rarely have humidety here in Central CA!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I use the PVC pipe feeder in the main area, here's the one I use <someone gave it to me>.









Don't mind that it's tied up lol I had moved it here hoping it wouldn't get too much moisture, but the pallet it's tied to is a temporary set up so I didn't want to make it permanent.

But I needed something smaller in the stalls especially for the babies we wean so they can get mineral without <hopefully> wasting it too badly. 
It may be tomorrow or Wed before I can start on this project, just depends on how busy we'll be the next couple of days.


----------

